# Help with remote control codes for Comcast Remote



## sportflyer

I am trying to use the Comcast Remote controller that comes with the Motorola HD STB to put the Onkyo NR3007 Receiver into standby mode. When I input the codes in the list from Comcast Remote Control Manual, the codes 30842 turns the Onkyo Off completely so it wont turn it back on unless I manually press the receiver power on button. What I really need is the code to put the receiver into Standby mode rather than Off. Any help here? Tks


----------



## mechman

Maybe the Comcast remote is incapable of putting it into standby mode. :huh: I'd look for a universal remote that will do what you want it to. :T


----------



## sportflyer

It can be done because I solved it with help from folks over at the "Remote Central" forum. 

The Logitec Harmony works flawlessly but I wanted something simple for my wife so she can use the same sequence as the one she uses for the bedroom TV.


----------



## nholmes1

How about sharing that information here as well so that anyone with the same problem in the future can resolve it without having to search further?


----------



## sportflyer

It takes 4 steps to have the Comcast PVR 3 Remote Controller turn on/off the Panasonic TV, Motorola STB and Onkyo NR 3007 Receiver ( power and volume control) 

1) Program code 30842 to the Aux button ( see PVR3 manual for instructions ) 
2) Assign 00051 to Power button as follows:

Tap Aux 
Press Setup until you see two blinks
Enter 994 ( 2 blinks)
Tap Setup
Enter 00051
Tap Power button

3) Program code 30135 to Aux ( see manual , same method as 1) above) 

4)Volume Control Punch Through ( all volume controlled by Onkyo receiver) 

Press Setup till you get 2 blinks
Enter 993 ( 2 blinks)
Tap Aux ( 2 blinks) 


You can now use the red " All On " button as a toggle to turn on and off the 3 components 

The above method is provided by 3FG over at the RemoteCentral.com

Actually there are a lot of 9XX commands . You can check them out here : www.hifi-remote.com/wiki/index.php


----------

